# Gaining Retiree Status



## DA SWO (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't recall seeing this posted here:
About 70,000 disabled veterans who served on active duty after 9/11 and were medically discharged with disability ratings of 20 percent or less may still gain “retiree” status with base shopping privileges and lifetime eligibility to TRICARE for them and families.

Here is the link for the full story:
http://savannahnow.com/exchange/201...-have-chance-gain-retiree-status#.Un-3b3BOMb1


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm really happy to hear that the VA is making an effort to get more guys and gals on retiree status. Does this also mean they receive retiree pay as well? Or is this just for base access and healthcare?


----------



## Johca (Nov 10, 2013)

DasBoot said:


> I'm really happy to hear that the VA is making an effort to get more guys and gals on retiree status. Does this also mean they receive retiree pay as well? Or is this just for base access and healthcare?


This has nothing to do with the VA.

Introducing the Physical Disability Board of Review  is bit more less agenda biased than the news article introduced by the OP.  It is a bit clearer in identifying it was the military department, specifically the U.S. Army, that was perhaps underrating the military member during the medical separation process.   The 2008 date is significant as this is when concurrent receipt of military retired pay and VA service connected disability entitlement entered the picture.

The Physical Disability Board of Review, or PDBR, was legislated by Congress and implemented by the Department of Defense*(1)* to ensure the accuracy and fairness of combined disability ratings of 20% or less assigned to service members who were discharged between September 11, 2001 and December 31, 2009. The PDBR uses medical information provided by the Department of Veterans Affairs and the military department. Once a review is complete, the PDBR forwards a recommendation to the secretary of the respective branch of the armed services. It is up to the individual service branch to make the final determination on whether to change the original disability determination.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 10, 2013)

DasBoot said:


> I'm really happy to hear that the VA is making an effort to get more guys and gals on retiree status. Does this also mean they receive retiree pay as well? Or is this just for base access and healthcare?



In order to draw both retirement and VA disability the service member must have served at least 20 years of federal service.

Some combat related injuries are compensated by both DoD and DVA, However, the retiree needs to apply for it. From my paperwork,  its listed on my retirement orders that I am eligible for combat related injury compensation, however, again I still have to apply for it.

Depending on the level of injury, the amounts of disability and the overall medical fitness of an individual, there are plenty of programs available to support disabled veterans appropriately.

This deal is to curve the BS the Army was pulling on soldiers leaving with 70-80% disability from the DVA, but receiving only 10-20% from the Army, so that the Army did not have to retire the soldier (I.e. pay the benefits owed the soldier). I personally saw good soldiers with severe shrapnel and burn injuries leave the Army with less than 30% from the army (the minimum retirement percentage), but receive 80-90% from DVA. Same injuries, same medical evaluation, but a different book on rating the injury. 

The DVA rates based on the injury and its effect on the persons ability to function to a normal capability. The Army rates based on the service connection (Line of Duty report) and how it impacts the soldiers ability to perform the duties of their specific military occupational speciality (MOS). If scares, shrapnel or burns do not affect your ability to do your MOS, they are not evaluated and or rated.


----------

